# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Καινουργιοι χορηγοι του www.bodybuilding.gr για το 2009

## Polyneikos

*Καινουργιοι χορηγοι του* *www.bodybuilding.gr** για το 2009.*

Από σήμερα όπως θα παρατηρησετε μπήκαν οι χορηγοι για αυτη την χρονια,καποιοι υπήρχαν ήδη , καποιοι προστίθονται για πρωτη φορα :

Κατ΄αρχην το κατάστημα του γνωστού μας Πρωταθλητη Αλεκου Σιατραβανη,το *Health2day*,το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφ. Γαλατσίου 104, Γαλάτσι,Τηλ.: 210-2224410.

Την αλυσίδα καταστηματων *X-tremestores**,* του γνωστού Σπύρου Μαραγκάκη, μια μεγαλη αλυσίδα με πολλά καταστηματα σε όλη την Ελλάδα,καταξιωμενη στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων κ οργανων.

Η εταιρία του κ. Μιχάλη Παπαγιαννη,PowerFood Hellas, η οποια εισέβαλλε στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων με την πρώτη ελληνικη πρωτεινη,την *ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ* , σίγουρα αξίζει της προσοχής μας και της υποστήριξής μας.

Η αλυσίδα καταστηματων *ΒodyWorks* , με βαση το καταστημα στο Αιγάλεω,Θηβων 459, και με υποκαταστήματα σε Ν. Σμύρνη,Παγκράτι και Ναυπλιο.

Το καταστημα συμπληρωματων διατροφης και οργανων γυμναστικης *Beauty and the Beast* του κ. Στράτου Χατζηδημητριάδη, το οποιο εδερευει στην Θεσσαλονικη,Δελφών 159, τηλ.: 2310 325.992 , το οποιο έχει την δική του παραδοση στον χωρο στα συμπληρωματα και σε ότι έχει να κανει με το άθλημα μας.

Θα θελαμε να σας ευχαριστησουμε για την υποστήριξη σας στο  :bodybuilding.gr: , σκοπός μας είναι να ενισχύουμε και εμεις όσο μπορουμε τις δικες σας προσπαθειες,στον χώρο μας ο οποιος κινείται ακόμα σε στενους κύκλους σε σύγκριση με το εξωτερικο όλοι πρέπει να υποστηριζόμαστε και το ένα χέρι να νίβει το άλλο...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Θα θελαμε να σας ευχαριστησουμε για την υποστήριξη σας στο , σκοπός μας είναι να ενισχύουμε και εμεις όσο μπορουμε τις δικες σας προσπαθειες,στον χώρο μας ο οποιος κινείται ακόμα σε στενους κύκλους σε σύγκριση με το εξωτερικο όλοι πρέπει να υποστηριζόμαστε και το ένα χέρι να νίβει το άλλο...


έτσι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Καλη αρχη στους 2 νεους ως χορηγοι του site,το οποιο πρεπει να πουμε οτι μεγαλωνει και κανουμε ολοι προσπαθεια γι'αυτο...

----------


## mantus3

τους ευχαριστουμε ολους κ σιγουρα θα προσπαθησουμε να τους στιριξουμε οσο μπορουμε...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Sourlas

Ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## Gasturb

> .. με την πρώτη ελληνικη πρωτεινη,την *ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ* , σίγουρα αξίζει της προσοχής μας και της υποστήριξής μας.


 
Παν μη ελληνικη whey αδιαφορη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

μερικές πρωτεΐνες δώρο δε θα μου δώσετε , για να τις ψάξουμε? Παραμελημένο  με έχετε! Σνιφ , σνιφ!  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σήμερα παιδιά με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο διευθυντής της σχολής GRAFTS  απο κομοτινη ο χρήστος ο πραντζίδης , αυτή η σχολή εξειδικεύει γυμναστες και αυτούς ενδιαφερονται να αποκτήσουν γνώσεις και ένα πιστοποιητικό για προπονητική σε αεροβική , προπόνηση με βάρη και περσοναλ τρεινινκ είναι πολλα χρόνια στο χώρο και τα άτομα που τελειώνουν αποκτούν κατάρτηση σ αυτα τα αντικείμενα .

και τού μίλησα για το φόρουμ γιατι δεν ήξερε και γιατί οχι αν ενδιαφέρετε να συμετέχει με κάποιο τρόπο η να δεί το ενδεχόμενο ακόμη και χορηγίας για προβολή της σχολής μέσω του φόρουμ γιατί και αυτοί ασχολούνται καθαρα με το αντικείμενό μας.

----------


## Muscleboss

Όπως θα παρατηρήσατε από σήμερα έχουμε ένα νέο χορηγό στη σελίδα μας, το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα *www.fitnesscenter.gr* , στο οποίο μπορούμε να βρούμε οικονομικά και ποιοτικά συμπληρώματα τόσο για το bodybuilding όσο και για άλλα αθλήματα.

Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε για την συμβολή σας στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  !!Καλες δουλειες !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή και επικοδομητική προβολή και καλές δουλειές :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο σας παλικάρια ! Αν μου επιτρέπετε να ρωτήσω υπάρχει κάποια έκπτωση ή κάτι ανάλογο στα μέλη ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο ? ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν έχει συμφωνηθεί κάτι, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις απευθείας με το κατάστημα.

ΜΒ

----------


## The Rock

Μιλάς για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ?

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν είναι ολα τα καταστήματα ευέλικτα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι απο το fittnesscenter.gr επικοινώνησε μαζί του μιας και ειναι νέος χορηγός και δεν έχουμε συζητήσει αυτο το ενδεχόμενο.


MB

----------


## NASSER

> Όπως θα παρατηρήσατε από σήμερα έχουμε ένα νέο χορηγό στη σελίδα μας, το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα *www.fitnesscenter.gr* , στο οποίο μπορούμε να βρούμε οικονομικά και ποιοτικά συμπληρώματα τόσο για το bodybuilding όσο και για άλλα αθλήματα.
> 
> Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε! 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ευχαριστουμε και ευχομαστε καλες δουλειες  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

